# Hedgehog help (Urgent! Please)



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

Okay, I know this might not be the best forum to get hedgehog help but it's all I know, Right now my hedgehog will not uncurl at all. I had him in my lap for a fair amount of time and he just sat there in a spiky ball. We (my parents and I) then set him in front of a heater for a while just encase he was just really cold. He is now back in the cage directly under his heating lamp (that had been gone for a couple months) without his hide ontop of him. (Just moved it to the side so the heat would warm him faster) I filled the hide with lots of blankets just encase he decides to move into it but I also made a little nest out of blankets and put a blanket on top of him. So basically the cage is filled with blankets. He was fine yesterday so I have no clue what is going on, I am terrified this will be a repeat of my hamsters where they were fine in the morning then completely lathargic by the time I got home from school then dead by morning. 

Has this happened to any of the other hedgehog owners on here? What do I do I am thinking if he's not better by tomorrow then I will schedule a vet appointment for as soon as possible, thank god the place that I take the rats to do hedgehogs also.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Has he moved at all? Could he have gotten too cold and is in hibernation?


----------



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

It did get pretty cold last night so that's what I am thinking. Sometimes he will start to unfurl just a TINY bit but then the moment someone touches him or moves a little he curls back into a tight ball. I am reallyreally hoping he just got a little too cold and since I caught it pretty early on that he'll be fine. I just really hope he isn't really sick.


----------



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

I am just a giant mess right now since I saved up money for around a year to get a hedgehog and now I've only had him a year and I love him so much and I don't want anything to happen to him at all. God I hope he's better by morning


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

That's about all I know. I really wanted a hedgie but the possibility of one error in temperture or lighting causing this scared me away. From what I understand, you NEED to warm him up to around 76F and cannot consider it safe until he acts normally.


----------



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

He currently has like 6 blankets in the cage, 2 around him to form a nest and one on top. He has a space heating in front of the cage pointing in and a heating lamp on top. He still hasn't budged. 


Lighting isn't really an issue with hedgehogs. Just keep it light around the cage via natural light or a lamp. Since I rarely leave my room I just keep the curtain open so i can use natural light until it starts getting darker then I switch over to my room lamp. I hope to get a cage lamp eventually. 
Heating also usually isn't an issue. It's all fine and dandy during summer but during winter you are most likely going to need a heating lamp. 
I think my mistake was I removed the heating lamp too early on x.x


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

What ended up happening?


----------



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

He ended up moving around later on in the night and eating a little. I think he drank a little too but I had gone to sleep. He went back to sleep after a bit. Honestly no clue what happened but last night he was eating and moving around fine.


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

Super late but he defiantly hibernated


----------

